# What do you love in life?



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

What are your passions? mine are...Circus work...being upsidedown... trapeze...handstands.. putting together pieces to music. My work...dog training...animal welfare.
Writing...journaling...short pieces. Art...drawing.
Music(listening)...most types..anything i can escape into. Learning....anything new!
Costuming...gothic...corsetry...angels,devils and ...anything unusuall. 
Make up artistry...creating creatures! Photography...circus....people...animals...places...close up stuff and the above(creatures!) Gardening...helping things grow...making pictures with nature. 
People and the way we interact with others and our world. Health..body..mind..spirit. 
i rarely get to do all id love to but i like to find ways of getting little pieces of it into my life. 
Just interested what others like doing here and wanted to post something off topic that is positive.


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh wow - I should go to bed 'cause it's two A.M. here, but, what the hell....

Well, I'm a computer programmer so I like geek things like various types of technologies. I really enjoy doing software development, but not really from the same perspective as a lot of others in the field, I enjoy it 'cause I like understanding how things work. As a side-effect, then, I also like physics and science and all things related (which includes mechanics, etc.).

I'm a musician (guitar and trombone), and I play many, many styles of music (jazz, blues, rock, country, classical, etc.). Music is a huge part of my life, as both my parents are music teachers so I just kind of grew up in that world.

I draw (pencil art), and write music and, occasionaly if the mood hits me right, poetry and stories.

I chase storms (tornados) and really enjoy that - it's a great way to experience the fury of nature. I have hail damage all over my car.

I juggle balls (don't go there....well, maybe go there....okay go there, but only my own....) and other things like bowling ball pins, etc. That's a great way to learn concentration.

I work out - lifting and bike riding and martial arts.

I also like botany and (I know it's strange) raise carnivorous plants (pitcher plants, mostly). I like plants because if you take care of them, they take care of you - they can make you very happy and relaxed.

I enjoy psychology 'cause the whole world is nuts and I like finding out why.

I have found a hobby depersonalizing myself now and then.

I also enjoy drinking Pina Coladas and getting caught in the rain (or is that drinking Guiness and passing out on the street corner - I always get those mixed up).


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

You chase Tornados? Oh god, you lucky bastard. I've always wanted to see a tornado...it's been on my wish list since I was a kid. I'm in awe of nature at her most spectacular.

Luckily for me, my fabulous little island has the most tornados per square mile of any country on earth. Unluckily however, these tornados are just about powerful enough to rustle a few leaves on the vicars driveway and cause the neighbourhood busy bodies to peer out of their curtains. A garden gnome got knocked over by one of our mega twisters the other week. :evil:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow...you all seem so active and involved. I like, umm, drinking, and umm, listening to music...  I need some hobbies.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Shy Tiger - great topic.

Here are my hobbies/passions:

1.	I love playing guitar. I have been playing for almost 20 years now (I am 29 years old). I have been in several bands.
2.	I like to run. My ultimate goal is to be able to run a half-marathon.
3.	I love landscaping/lawn work. I live on a quarter acre of property (not big, but not tiny), so I get to work outside a lot.
4.	Music. Jazz, blues, hard rock.
5.	Computer programming ? I graduated college with a math degree and picked up all the computer languages I know in the workplace. So, learning new languages and technologies is a huge passion of mine.
6.	Travel ? I lived in Wales for a year and loved it. I have been in many places in Europe and North America. I would love to get to Australia next.
7.	Red Wine
8.	Spending time with my girlfriend (this should have been number one). I love her to death and will marry her. She is my best friend.
9.	Grilling ? yep, all American boy. I love to cook on the grill.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Good thread:

I love....

Rap music (music and the culture)
Working out (lifting weights, running, riding the bike)
Basketball (playing and watching it on TV/in person)
Ohio State football
Track & Field
Weather (I wanted to be a meteorologist for the longest time, but not many colleges offered it, so I never pursued it, though I wish I would have, cause my job now is boring as hell!)
Sleeping (I just love sleeping in general)


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Music-more specifically Rap & the Hip Hop culture, but I like other music as well ( just started working on an album  ) 
Beautiful Females
Basketball ( watching and playing) 
Writing ( more specifically songs)
Working Out ( lifting weights & all of that)


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Top Ten

1) Drawing, Painting, Visual Art things...
2) Writing and Reading
3) Listening to Music (especially rock, rap and classical)
4) Learning something new and cool about science or math or physics or philosophy or whatever
5) Kicking it, talking to people esp. in art galleries, friends' homes, sometimes the internet
6) Watching Movies, Fox Sunday Night, Comedy Central, late nite MTV2 and VH1 and Ohio St. Football + basketball, da Browns and da Bengals, Conan O' Brien
7) Playing basketball and lifting weights (just got back into it), the occasional jog, hiking in Ohio's great state parks
8) Wistfully admiring attractive women
9) A good night's sleep and a good night's dreams and a good morning and spiritual mysticism and general emo stuff
10) Biting my nails or better yet chewing gum

That's really about it. Life has been really good to me.

Excellent thread.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> Music-more specifically Rap & the Hip Hop culture, but I like other music as well ( just started working on an album  )
> Beautiful Females
> Basketball ( watching and playing)
> Writing ( more specifically songs)
> Working Out ( lifting weights & all of that)


Lord Willin for the '05 and on!!!!! Gyea!


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

sebastian said:


> Wow...you all seem so active and involved. I like, umm, drinking, and umm, listening to music...  I need some hobbies.


Hey sebastion. It doesnt have to be things you do. What draws you in?what gets your attention? What have u always wanted to try? What music do u like?

Thanx for all replys everyone. Im looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

Trance Music
Rock/Punk Music
Music in general :lol: Got all sorts of music.
Riding motorbikes (Can't wait to get another)
Cars
Rallying


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

STAR WARS STAR WARS STAR WARS
Psychology
Partying
Dancing...a LOT..I dance enough at clubs and such to have developed a "style" over the years and have gotten compliments on it and such, even started some parties up...well a little bit
Biking, not a passion but I like it. Doing a 50 mile race tomorrow. The Tour de Tulsa (that's what it's called!)
Oxycodone
Funny Movies
Sometimes Writing and Drawing, but they've become more a chore
STAR WARS
uh
Star wars is liket he only thing I really really really like right now, besides dancing and oxycodone, but oxy is a rare find and not good for the ol' brain.

oh yeah and horrible, awful, narcissistic men. Any guy close to my age who has been attracted to me over the last year or so has been so godawfully narcissistc
they must be a passion if I keep meddling with them
(i'm really sleep deprived so i need to shut up..because i can get bitter easily without sleep. my brother pissed me off and i spit in his face)

oh yeah and singing. I love to sing.

I like clothes

houses and buildings

risk taking

excitement

cities

Riverparks..the ten mile trail in tulsa...i go and hang out on the pedestrian bridge and listen to my ipod and think or draw. well i did until some jerk wouldn't leave me alone. it was scary. i bike there, and when the river dried up I once walked on the sandbeds and collected shells (yes, we have shells in oklahoma. clams i guess). i see people i know sometimes. I love a place some people know about under one of the unused bridges. you're literally under the bridge. it's illegal to get to and i'm not as brave as i used to be and you don't know who you could find down there. but there is a collage of stuff on the wall and someone once left cans of spray paint down there when I was 17 and i wrote my own things on the wall.

boys

my ipod

myself (j/k)

having tons of money

traveling

the desert...i love new mexico

HOT HOT weather...the kind of weather most people can't tolerate (unless i'm bike riding, then i hate it)

hot and humid summer nights

absolutely sunny days (i could never live in the pacific northwest)

the sound of music

history...took a modern german history class this semester, became fascinated w/the psychology of the Kaiser

walking

sorry guys this is really long but i need to stay awake for the next five hours


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

shy tiger- are you a trapeze artist?


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

lol Sebastian. I was thinking the same thing. Everybody has all these hobbies. I like to sleep and shop and that's about it.


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes person3 sort of. I used trapeze as a generall term.I am on trapeze but i mainly working on cloud swing, is like a swing made from thick rope(best way i can think to describe it). i also am learning tissue(like big drapes of material) but this will take a while as it requires more strength which takes a while to build. I also love the ropes. I am first an acrobat, but i love doing all!


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

enngirl, What do you like to shop for?


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

> lol Sebastian. I was thinking the same thing. Everybody has all these hobbies. I like to sleep and shop and that's about it.





> Wow...you all seem so active and involved. I like, umm, drinking,


I like getting drunk and sleeping too - and hopefully not always alone. I'm just so freakin' hyperactive that to really NOT do things would drive me more crazy than I am already.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Clothes mainly, also home decor stuff. But the catch 22 is that I'm a complete tightwad and never want to spend any money so I'll look at something 10 times before buying it.[/quote]


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey everybody, I just thought I would follow up since I mentioned that I chase storms that I saw a tornado today - well, "technically". I was downstairs at my folks' house when the civil defense warning came on the television and I jumped up and was like "gotta go".

I chased the storm out into the eastern part of Lincoln (the town I'm from) and found myself on some off the path gravel road when the air got incredibly cold - and the downdrifts started hitting me. I watched this massive rotation of air roaring around up in a wall cloud I was chasing. Lightning was everywhere and it was - just, incredible.

I hadn't felt this excited in a long time....anyway....


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

I love....

Sad music. Andrea Bocelli, mournful stuff. Soundtracks that make you want to take on the world. John Williams.

Weight-lifting.

Hiking through Ohio's beautiful state parks, and my favorite, Mill Creek Park. (High five Privateer)

Debating.

Playing tennis, basketbal, and of course, hockey.

Performing street magic.

Dancing on the Pump it Up Extreme at Dave and Buster's.

Learning as much as I can about politics, medicine, and philosophy.

Taking a date to one of those beautiful parks....gosh, its been so long since I've done that....sigh....

Romance.

Talking to people about their problems, listening, giving them hope and helping them keep their chins up. Networking.

Watching movies any time, anywhere, any kind.

Big cities, those beautiful panoramic views of them at night. DC at night. Pittsburgh at night. New York at night.

Doing things with my family.

Observing people. Thinking about why they do what they do, where they're heading, and how these trends affect society as a whole. Buses are great for that. Its amazing, if you talk to them, how the (seemingly) most downtrodden, vile people have huge glimmers of goodness and hope in their lives, and possiblities for change and greatness. If only people cared about them. One kind word can change a person's entire life.

Peace
Homeskooled

PS- Ben, lets do some storm chasing some time. Thats got to be a rush.


----------

